# Kitten's GFX Shop<<<<>(ㅇㅅㅇ❀)[Now W/ Banners]



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 8, 2014)

*Kitten's GFX Shop<<<<>(ㅇㅅㅇ❀)[Now W/ Banners]-Revamping-(Taking 2-3 requests)*







*For other ref. sheets, avatars and sigs visit my TBT shop here:*

*Kitten's Graphics Shop*












Spoiler: Freebies




Set #1-









Set #2-









Set #3-














​
*Most recent GFX:



Spoiler













(Special Request)




(Special Request)




(Special Request)




(Special Request)




(Special Request)




(Special Request)




(Special Request)
























































*

*Useful links:

GFX Resources Sticky​*


*GFX Banners*






*Pricing*

Sizes: 
*600X250- 200 TBT*
*715X250-300 TBT*


*Styles*

*Splatter-*





*Bokeh-*





*Special Effects-*





*C4D-*





*Mixed (Splatter/Special Effect)-*



​*Form:*[/CENTER]


```
[B]Username:[/B]
[B]Render:[/B]
[B]Stock:[/B]
[B]Size (if banner either 600x250 or 715x250):[/B]
[B]Style (if mixed pick two):[/B]
[B]Banner only: Y/N[/B]
[B]Avatar: Y/N[/B]
[B]Sig only: Y/N[/B]
[B]Text: Y/N[/B]
[B]Text: "type it here"[/B]
[B]Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N[/B]
[B]Extra Details(i.e. colors, font type etc.):[/B]
[B]Amount (for banners):[/B]
```


----------



## Miharu (Aug 8, 2014)

ohhh congrats on the 1k posts! c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 8, 2014)

Miharu said:


> ohhh congrats on the 1k posts! c:



Thanks so very much

I looked and went WHOA! haha, I thought I was still a ways off


----------



## Aradai (Aug 8, 2014)

Good luck! I'm sure you'll get buisness really soon!


----------



## WonderK (Aug 8, 2014)

About time you moved to the museum section. Best of luck.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 8, 2014)

WonderK said:


> About time you moved to the museum section. Best of luck.



Hehe, thanks you two Will do my very best<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 8, 2014)

Whoa almost to 2nd page

;_; At this point anyone wanting a single one would make me feel happy xD


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 8, 2014)

huehue I doooooooooooooooooooooooo 

lets see...ctrl v
ok!
*Render:*


Spoiler: this






*Stock:* uh 1 ?
*Dimensions:* normal sig size
*Avatar: Y/N* no I already have 3 
*Tag only: Y/N* whats this?
*Text: Y/N* yes
*Text: "type it here"* Who are you trying to save OR Its just a wish

- - - Post Merge - - -

3 more posts....


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 8, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> huehue I doooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> lets see...ctrl v
> ok!
> ...



Yay thanks, luff<3 getting to it now I will find a pretty stock/background to use and did you want the size to be the same as WonderK's GFX<3?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 8, 2014)

yes please hue hue


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 8, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> yes please hue hue



Gotcha, will definitely not stop until it looks gorgeous


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 8, 2014)

aww love <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 8, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> aww love <3



You are super welcome huehue<(^_^)>Time to get on it yay<3

PMed you for a clean/transparent render<3


----------



## dulcet (Aug 8, 2014)

*Render: [x]*
*Stock: you may choose*
*Dimensions: 400x150*
*Avatar: no*
*Tag only: yes*
*Text: yes*
*Text: "sojin"*

thank


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 8, 2014)

sojin said:


> *Render: [x]*
> *Stock: you may choose*
> *Dimensions: 400x150*
> *Avatar: no*
> ...



Thanks, will get to you very soon


----------



## dulcet (Aug 8, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks, will get to you very soon



excited bcos i love surprises ehheheHEH


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 8, 2014)

sojin said:


> excited bcos i love surprises ehheheHEH



Yay, haha glad you do<3 xD I shall definitely beautify all my GFX as best I can

- - - Post Merge - - -

First down huehue<3 Please credit me somewhere in sig, will VM as well

Kawaii Cupcakes-x

Next one now whoo<3


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 9, 2014)

can I have a code plz?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 9, 2014)

New one for Sojin is finished and re-posting Kawaii Cupcakes<3:


@Sojin-





@Kawaii Cupcakes-



​
Still getting used to posting them haha xD



> can I have a code plz?



Yes you may let me get a code up

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Kawaii Cupcakes


```
[CENTER][IMG]http://imageshack.com/a/img903/970/QCafKP.png[/IMG][/CENTER]
```

Code for you<3


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 9, 2014)

ty!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 9, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> ty!



You are welcome<3

Ugh stupid post merge haha xD


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 9, 2014)

Is it good? (rotating)

- - - Post Merge - - -

aww ahoot


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 9, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Is it good? (rotating)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> aww ahoot



To get the code to work you can do bracket IMG bracket "code here" bracket /IMG bracket

if that makes sense xD let me know if you got it


----------



## dulcet (Aug 9, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> @Sojin-



yooOOOOO THIS IS CUTE YAAAASSSSSSSSSS ITS GR8 THNAK U omfg im so happy im cryin


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 9, 2014)

sojin said:


> yooOOOOO THIS IS CUTE YAAAASSSSSSSSSS ITS GR8 THNAK U omfg im so happy im cryin



Wheeee, soooooooooooo super happy you love it<3<3 and the tip is so lovely thanks so much<(^_^)>Tears of joy make me smile


----------



## dulcet (Aug 9, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Wheeee, soooooooooooo super happy you love it<3<3 and the tip is so lovely thanks so much<(^_^)>Tears of joy make me smile



20/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 9, 2014)

sojin said:


> 20/10



Yay hehee, thanks so much<3<(^_^


----------



## kassie (Aug 9, 2014)

If only I could find a nice render ): cri 
I'll be sure to request something from you once I do bc your GFXs are so lovely!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 9, 2014)

serenderpity said:


> If only I could find a nice render ): cri
> I'll be sure to request something from you once I do bc your GFXs are so lovely!



D'awww I shall look forward to it


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 9, 2014)

Bump for the night, after 2 PM tomorrow I shall not get these done until like Sunday<3


----------



## kassie (Aug 9, 2014)

Found a render I liked, yay c:

*Render:* here.
*Stock:* Could you pick one please? c: I'm terrible at it.
*Dimensions:* 500x150
*Avatar: Y/N* Nope~
*Tag only: Y/N* Yes.
*Text: Y/N* Mhm.
*Text:* Homura Akemi or if you could fit this quote that would be awesome!:
"With kindness comes naivete. Courage becomes foolhardness. And dedication has no reward. If you can't accept any of that, you are not fit to be a magical girl."


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 9, 2014)

serenderpity said:


> Found a render I liked, yay c:
> 
> *Render:* here.
> *Stock:* Could you pick one please? c: I'm terrible at it.
> ...




Yay, if I fall asleep as I am in PST, you will be first once I get back probably Sunday I may not be up early enough lol, but yuss you are first on my next to-do list I shall keep track of requests when I get back<3 Will start now however hehe<(^_^


----------



## kassie (Aug 9, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay, if I fall asleep as I am in PST, you will be first once I get back probably Sunday I may not be up early enough lol, but yuss you are first on my next to-do list I shall keep track of requests when I get back<3 Will start now however hehe<(^_^



Sounds good, thank you!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 9, 2014)

serenderpity said:


> Sounds good, thank you!



You're welcome And yup, getting really tired haha stupid medicine Worse comes to worse, I will get yours asap when I am back<3

Note- off to sleep, serenderpity is up next and have yours ready to work on when I get back<3 Any other requests can be posted and I shall get to each and every one


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 9, 2014)

Woah,confused thread, anyways, I'm going to request, then xd

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Render:* *http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Z8d2Fpot1Ro/U20yC1VOIcI/AAAAAAAAK3E/r5d7VFGXxJc/s1600/monokuma.png*
*Stock:* Choose
*Dimensions:* 500x150
*Avatar: Y/N* Er wtf is that'
*Tag only: Y/N*  What? ._.
*Text: Y/N* Pupupupupu
*Text: "type it here"* I'M REALLY GETTING CONFUSED, SOMEONE EXPLAIN ME THAT THINGS.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 9, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Woah,confused thread, anyways, I'm going to request, then xd
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I am only on for like 30 minutes here xD But to explain, Y/N is Yes or No and text is what you want written aka "type it here"<3

You will be done the same day as serenderpity Will get to these when I get back by Sunday


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 10, 2014)

I am back and ready to work on the two requests


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 10, 2014)

Here is my latest>>will update as I finish the last<3

@serenderpity-



@Gregrii-



Hope you both like them


----------



## kassie (Aug 10, 2014)

I *LOVE* it. Aaa thank you so much! <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 10, 2014)

serenderpity said:


> I *LOVE* it. Aaa thank you so much! <3



So glad you love it You're quite welcome<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

Boomp<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

Bump New gorgeous banner made by Devin AKA WonderK


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Bump New gorgeous banner made by Devin AKA WonderK


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

WonderK said:


>



Thank you, thank you<3 Totally deserve the highest praise huehue


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 11, 2014)

AWEESOME. But can you change the font? I don't like it, but the sig is AWESOME


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> AWEESOME. But can you change the font? I don't like it, but the sig is AWESOME



I was also thinking I wanted to change it haha, certainly can be done; any preference for colors? I am limited to however I can best style<3


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 11, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I was also thinking I wanted to change it haha, certainly can be done; any preference for colors? I am limited to however I can best style<3



Red or ehite or black :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Red or ehite or black :3



Will do, yay for my late night xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok did a gradient grey/blood red and styled a little; still working on styling fonts with layer styles and ideas

So-

@Gregrii-


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 11, 2014)

It's cool, but I still don't liking the font D: Sorry for being rude D: I will enter in dafont.com and say you a font, cause I don't want to be like this D:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> It's cool, but I still don't liking the font D: Sorry for being rude D: I will enter in dafont.com and say you a font, cause I don't want to be like this D:



Ah gotcha, no rudeness at all I should add that to my form haha xD Let me know and I can get it to use<(^_^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

Last update for the night, heading to bed in 20 minutes, will do any other edits when I wake up.

@Gregrii-



Made it blood red with a gradient, used a vampirish font from a font site, PM further if you'd like more altercations as I am worn out for the night.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello, Sasha! I'm gonna order, because your GFX is great!

*Render:* Beep.
*Stock:* Beep.
*Dimensions:* 400x150
*Avatar:* No, thanks.
*Tag only:* Yes!
*Text:* Yes, please!
*Text:* "The Stars Shine For You"

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Hello, Sasha! I'm gonna order, because your GFX is great!
> 
> *Render:* Beep.
> *Stock:* Beep.
> ...



Will get on this as soon as I am not groggy lol


----------



## Aradai (Aug 11, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Will get on this as soon as I am not groggy lol



Ah, ok! Thanks!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Ah, ok! Thanks!



I recently woke up haha xD And looking forward to working on it<3<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

Working on yours in just a moment and wheee this one looks h***a fun


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

I hope you like it, Tiff!

@Sparkanine-



I worked for 1-2 hours haha to make it lovely<3


----------



## Aradai (Aug 11, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I hope you like it, Tiff!
> 
> @Sparkanine-
> 
> ...


Thank you! Sorry for the hassle :V


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Render:*


Spoiler










*Stock:* You can choose
*Dimensions:500x150*
*Avatar: No*
*Tag only: Yes*
*Text: Yes*
*Text: "Huah" written in random areas over the signature*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Thank you! Sorry for the hassle :V



No hassle at all I had lots of fun<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> *Render:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Whoo gonna post merge haha, will get on this right away, just gonna break from a tag I am stuck on lol


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome, yours also looks like fun, will work until I love it and you love it or at least you huehue xD


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're welcome, yours also looks like fun, will work until I love it and you love it or at least you huehue xD


XD Thanks haha. There is a funny story behind this tag XD Me and my friend were playing Danganronpa and this character had that face and was saying "Huah"(d***a** in Japanese) and it reminded my friend of the nae nae so yeah hehe


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> XD Thanks haha. There is a funny story behind this tag XD Me and my friend were playing Danganronpa and this character had that face and was saying "Huah"(d***a** in Japanese) and it reminded my friend of the nae nae so yeah hehe



I seriously wish I had a PS Vita JUST for that game haha I think that's the handheld for it xD By the way, love this render; definitely gonna have fun with this, also helps me get away from my bad habit of using female anime renders hahaha I love character's with that personalty, so that's a really cool story for the render


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I seriously wish I had a PS Vita JUST for that game haha I think that's the handheld for it xD By the way, love this render; definitely gonna have fun with this, also helps me get away from my bad habit of using female anime renders hahaha I love character's with that personalty, so that's a really cool story for the render


hehe. Yeah, neither of us have a Vita, but she downloaded it onto her computer as a rom, and I'm gonna get a  vita for that game too haha.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> hehe. Yeah, neither of us have a Vita, but she downloaded it onto her computer as a rom, and I'm gonna get a  vita for that game too haha.



I know, not a good idea; gonna have to try that so want to try it hehe.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Psst. There's an anime if you want to watch the game.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Psst. There's an anime if you want to watch the game.



Sorry for the late reply, your tag is looking awesome yay Hope my text will look god, always working on it xD And will be checking it out<3


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Heh, it's fine. I'm happy it's looking great! I'm so excited!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Heh, it's fine. I'm happy it's looking great! I'm so excited!



Haha thanks, just multitasking and we have a puppy who is not calming down hahaha xD It isn't as superb as WonderK's stuff, but I love how my style is turning out yay


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

Yay hope you like it--

@PokeCam420-




Let me know if you'd like any changes


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 12, 2014)

Bump<3


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

They all look really nice. Too bad I'm going to need to get my posts first. xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 12, 2014)

Nox said:


> They all look really nice. Too bad I'm going to need to get my posts first. xD



Thanks so much Looking highly forward to getting your request<3 I have been here only 2 months, if you're super chatty it goes so fast lol


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 12, 2014)

I love it! Thank you so much


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks so much Looking highly forward to getting your request<3 I have been here only 2 months, if you're super chatty it goes so fast lol



I can see that by looking at your post number of over 1100 haha xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 12, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> I love it! Thank you so much



Yay! glad you do and you're welcome


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 12, 2014)

Bump<3


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 12, 2014)

You.Are.Awesome. I need more posts though


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 12, 2014)

J o s h said:


> You.Are.Awesome. I need more posts though



Yay, thank so much I shall highly look forward to your request<3 On top of which I am almost done with my latest gallery/sig GFX xD Need to get it just right


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 12, 2014)

lol in the tbt marketplace nobody noticed ur small shop but looks like your getting to be popular, Im glad for you


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 12, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> lol in the tbt marketplace nobody noticed ur small shop but looks like your getting to be popular, Im glad for you



I know haha, its kinda sad lol xD And thank you<3


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 12, 2014)

XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 12, 2014)

Stunning and super spifftastic new Bump banner, courtesy of the GFX master; Devin AKA WonderK


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Jimin (Aug 13, 2014)

Is that Izaya in the bump??? Maybe not. 

*Render:* (x)
*Stock:* None/Your choice 
*Dimensions:* 400x130
*Avatar: N*
*Tag only: Y*
*Text: Y*
*Text: "Jimin"*

Seen your work and loved it. I've wanted to try out your shop someday.~
First time here, Surpise me! ^.^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 13, 2014)

Jimin said:


> Is that Izaya in the bump??? Maybe not.
> 
> *Render:* (x)
> *Stock:* None/Your choice
> ...



Yay thanks for requesting and haha I don't know, but I love his render

Starting yours right away


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 13, 2014)

Here we are

@Jimin-



Let me know if you'd like changes or revisions<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 13, 2014)

OK SO I AM GONNA FILL OUT A FORM I WANT A BUTT SIGNATURE, BUT IT'LL BE FULLY CLOTHED I PROMISE.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 13, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> OK SO I AM GONNA FILL OUT A FORM I WANT A BUTT SIGNATURE, BUT IT'LL BE FULLY CLOTHED I PROMISE.



NYAHAHA Steph, go right ahead xD


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 13, 2014)

actually no i have someone finishing an art for me and then i have the perfect sig/avatar to request, I'LL BE BACK KAIRI

- - - Post Merge - - -

but i want a butt too HNNNG UGH


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 13, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> actually no i have someone finishing an art for me and then i have the perfect sig/avatar to request, I'LL BE BACK KAIRI
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but i want a butt too HNNNG UGH



Huehue, looking forward to it


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Aug 13, 2014)

Do you do real people? If so, could I please have a GFX of this?
*Render:x*
*Stock: x*
*Dimensions:500x150*
*Avatar: N*
*Tag only: N*
*Text: Y*
*Text: "You don't have to feel safe to feel unafraid"*
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 13, 2014)

Tiger Balloon said:


> Do you do real people? If so, could I please have a GFX of this?
> *Render:x*
> *Stock: x*
> *Dimensions:500x150*
> ...



I definitely can do real people And hmmm the pages aren't loading Is there a way you can upload and link me?


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Aug 13, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I definitely can do real people And hmmm the pages aren't loading Is there a way you can upload and link me?


Whoops! Sorry about that! I'll put them in a spoiler if that's alright.


Spoiler



Render: View attachment 62584
Stock:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 13, 2014)

Tiger Balloon said:


> Whoops! Sorry about that! I'll put them in a spoiler if that's alright.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



The stock I can use, I can try and render the image, but would really prefer a transparent render xD If that is alright?


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Aug 13, 2014)

I completely understand. I just need a bit to make it transparent


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 13, 2014)

I want to come back, but has it been 3 days XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 13, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> I want to come back, but has it been 3 days XD



One more day haha xD But yay so glad you want to request again I may change it to 2 days


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Aug 13, 2014)

I ended up choosing a different image since I couldn't get the shadows transparent. Is this one alright?


Spoiler







Link to larger picture


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 13, 2014)

Tiger Balloon said:


> I ended up choosing a different image since I couldn't get the shadows transparent. Is this one alright?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I actually need one with a Transparent background as it is impossibly hard to render out real people ;_; If you google the name of the celebrity as such "name transparent render" you may find a great image I can use, also again if I had her name, I can find one for you


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Aug 13, 2014)

Is the link one not transparent? ;-; 
I just tried to make it transparent, and when I saved it on my computer and opened it, it was transparent 
Anyways, the celebrity's name is Lights Poxleitner. I appreciate your patience with me.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 13, 2014)

Tiger Balloon said:


> Is the link one not transparent? ;-;
> I just tried to make it transparent, and when I saved it on my computer and opened it, it was transparent
> Anyways, the celebrity's name is Lights Poxleitner. I appreciate your patience with me.



It's ok haha, I may have found one to use if this is ok:

x

I checked her name and found this nice one if you will ok it


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh, I found the same one as you XD
It's perfect, thank you so much <3
I apologize for all of the difficulties. I'll be sure to tip you. Would you accept TBT?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 13, 2014)

Tiger Balloon said:


> Oh, I found the same one as you XD
> It's perfect, thank you so much <3
> I apologize for all of the difficulties. I'll be sure to tip you. Would you accept TBT?



Absolutely no problem and really excited to start it I would be honored to be tipped in TBT, that is usually the currency I like heehee<3 And it is fine haha, I am glad we found a good one^_^

Will be feasting for just a moment on dinner and will start yours pronto<3 Also need to help get our TV on the new stand ;_; I will start it right after haha


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 13, 2014)

Starting now


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 13, 2014)

Yay another finished

@Tiger Balloon-



If you want any additions/changes please let me know


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Aug 13, 2014)

It's perfect! Thank you so much <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 13, 2014)

Tiger Balloon said:


> It's perfect! Thank you so much <3



Glad you like it

You're welcome<3 and thanks for the tip^_^


----------



## Jimin (Aug 14, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Here we are
> 
> @Jimin-
> 
> ...



Sorry, just saw this now.. anyways,
Wow I LOVE it, it's perf c:
Can't wait to ask for more future requests ;D
Thanks!~ See you then.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

Jimin said:


> Sorry, just saw this now.. anyways,
> Wow I LOVE it, it's perf c:
> Can't wait to ask for more future requests ;D
> Thanks!~ See you then.



Sounds great And glad you like it<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Cam1 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Render: 



Spoiler



http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130706042535/danganronpa/images/0/00/5(177) BB Code isn't working, so here is the link


**Stock: A dojo of some sorts, maybe? Idrc*
*Dimensions: 500x150*
*Avatar: No*
*Tag only: Yes*
*Text: Yes*
*Text: " "I am truly sorry. But do not despair... If I managed to put an end to the mastermind's plans... if I managed to put an end to the murders...
...That is all I could ask for" - Sakura Oogami"*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> *Render:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm will PM just iin case, but the link isn't working wither huhu ;_; Is there anyway you can download it and upload and link to tinypic or something xD? I REALLY need to learn how to render haha


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 14, 2014)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=10f1etd&s=8


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=10f1etd&s=8



Yay, thanks so much got it I am getting out of my grogginess, but will do this and my other shops orders in maybe 30 minutes Whooo designing time soon<3


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay, thanks so much got it I am getting out of my grogginess, but will do this and my other shops orders in maybe 30 minutes Whooo designing time soon<3


Okay! I wanted to add something Sakura said in her note to Asahina in my DR cycling sig XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Okay! I wanted to add something Sakura said in her note to Asahina in my DR cycling sig XD



Wai wha? xD Sorry still sorta sleepy, do you mean from Danganropa?


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ye.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Ye.



Aha I gotcha lol


----------



## tinybears (Aug 14, 2014)

*Render:*


Spoiler: chiaaaki











*Stock:* anyany
*Dimensions:* 500x150
*Avatar: Y/N* mmm y 
*Tag only: Y/N* n
*Text: Y/N* y
*Text: "Please stop talking."*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

tinybears said:


> *Render:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: chiaaaki
> ...



Yay thanks for requesting, have so much to get done today exciting


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 14, 2014)

NANAMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII(Chiaki) XD I'm really excited to see that one( she's from the second Danganronpa #excitement)


----------



## tinybears (Aug 14, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay thanks for requesting, have so much to get done today exciting



heh goodo! 

i really like your edits anyways


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

tinybears said:


> heh goodo!
> 
> i really like your edits anyways



Thanks sooooo muchly

Haha I tend to not focus on depth/lighting/shadows, will start doing more of that for requests huehue xD I want to see how well they come out<3 I should maybe start adding styles to my front page hehe

Note- trying to inspire my creativity so will start on these requests asap as soon as I think of it Gonna go to my Photoshop and think of stuff to do to prettify/coolify them


----------



## tinybears (Aug 14, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> ~


honestly i kinda like it the way it is i mean
go ahead and put styles if you want hahah not saying you shouldn't but i really like just giving gfx artists free reign on projects
although i'm aware that some people like being told a directive so they have something to work with but ya


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

tinybears said:


> honestly i kinda like it the way it is i mean
> go ahead and put styles if you want hahah not saying you shouldn't but i really like just giving gfx artists free reign on projects
> although i'm aware that some people like being told a directive so they have something to work with but ya



Oooo then I shall take free reign and do my own style


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry for the wait, also working on school finances for my exit interview thing Dx


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

Whew finally starting, some stress and had to calm down xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok so will finish said started requests after I watch Freaky Friday w/ my mom xD Yes, they are being worked on, sorry for my slowness


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 14, 2014)

It's fine! I can wait XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> It's fine! I can wait XD



Sorry haha so many distractions, yours has been started and I found a great Dojo stock They will both be completed tonight


----------



## Mayor Jessica (Aug 14, 2014)

ah these are really cool ^u^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

Mayor Jessica said:


> ah these are really cool ^u^



Thanks so much


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 15, 2014)

Finished the first

@PokeCam420-




Will update when the next is finished<3 Will make any changes if you'd like


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 15, 2014)

ASDIFMEKFNCKEFM I LOVE IT ITS SO INSPIRING I NEEDED ONE THAT WASNT HUMORS I LOVE IT THANK YOU!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 15, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> ASDIFMEKFNCKEFM I LOVE IT ITS SO INSPIRING I NEEDED ONE THAT WASNT HUMORS I LOVE IT THANK YOU!



I wanted to go for a dark, bloody vibe hope it came across haha Very glad you like it<3


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, and 



Spoiler



it fits the vibe of the note perfectly. It was a suicide note


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 15, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Yeah, and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha I didn't know and it came out very sadly in a sense xD Glad I added the supposed blood splatters


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 15, 2014)

I will add it to my cycle in the morning.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 15, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> I will add it to my cycle in the morning.



Take your time haha, it's staying put xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 15, 2014)

Will post this here<3 Really enjoyed making this set

@tinybears-









I shall PM you I really hope you like it<3


----------



## tinybears (Aug 15, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Will post this here<3 Really enjoyed making this set
> 
> @tinybears-
> 
> ...


omfg it's 
it's perfect
i love you 
lemme give you smooches c'mere


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 15, 2014)

tinybears said:


> omfg it's
> it's perfect
> i love you
> lemme give you smooches c'mere



You're absolutely welcome<3<3
So glad you love it
You are too sweet<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

*Runs to basement* I SHALL BE BACK!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 17, 2014)

J o s h said:


> *Runs to basement* I SHALL BE BACK!



Yay, looking forward the request


----------



## ethre (Aug 17, 2014)

*Render:* Could you find a render of.. hm, maybe of Makoto, Nagisa, Rei, and Rin from Free! ? ^^
*Stock:* It doesn't matter what kind of stock you use. ^^
*Dimensions:* 400x130
*Avatar: Y/N* Nope.
*Tag only: Y/N* Yes!
*Text: Y/N* None.
*Text: "type it here"* ~
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N* Sure - whatever you think would fit with the mood of the sig. ^^


----------



## Jimin (Aug 17, 2014)

Hai Hai I'm back and ready to request c:

*Render:* (x)
*Stock:* If you would like to.
*Dimensions: 400 x 130* 
*Avatar: N*
*Tag only: Yup*
*Text: Yes*
*Text: "Jimin"*
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth): Yes*

Thank You!!! Have fun with it


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 17, 2014)

aries said:


> *Render:* Could you find a render of.. hm, maybe of Makoto, Nagisa, Rei, and Rin from Free! ? ^^
> *Stock:* It doesn't matter what kind of stock you use. ^^
> *Dimensions:* 400x130
> *Avatar: Y/N* Nope.
> ...





Spoiler



http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2014/221/1/6/makoto_tachibana_render_by_kuroko201-d7udplf.png
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/262/8/2/_render__nagisa_hazuki_by_vivi_neko-d6myve2.png
http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2014/092/9/f/ryugazaki_rei_render_by_lopmonify-d7cqf8i.png
http://static.tumblr.com/410194db89...1/tumblr_static_bsfovxha208oskcg8gowc4o44.png


here are some renders of those characters to save Kairi some time


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 17, 2014)

aries said:


> *Render:* Could you find a render of.. hm, maybe of Makoto, Nagisa, Rei, and Rin from Free! ? ^^
> *Stock:* It doesn't matter what kind of stock you use. ^^
> *Dimensions:* 400x130
> *Avatar: Y/N* Nope.
> ...



Yay haha new requests Sorry OMG haha slept so late I will wake up a little and get started on these<3



> here are some renders of those characters to save Kairi some time



Thanks very much, appreciate the extra links


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sure! Just saw there were no renders shown, and you already had to find a stock, so I figured I would find you some renders for that request


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 17, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Sure! Just saw there were no renders shown, and you already had to find a stock, so I figured I would find you some renders for that request



Well I definitely appreciate it haha<3 Ugh gotta get some frappuccino, but my dog will freak out if I leave ;_;


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 17, 2014)

XD I get to look forward to an hour and a half carride of my sisters dog freaking out tomorrow because she is moving home, but has a doctors appointment, so my mom and I have to take her dog home early with us. She has separation anxiety XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 17, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> XD I get to look forward to an hour and a half carride of my sisters dog freaking out tomorrow because she is moving home, but has a doctors appointment, so my mom and I have to take her dog home early with us. She has separation anxiety XD



Haha Oh geez, our puppy also has separation anxiety xD Small but awesome update is she actually got over freaking out on my bed, she is sleeping on it wooooo Yup, just one of those problems you have to teach the dog to deal with xD


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah. Our dog has anxiety too, but not as much since we took her on our last vacation. She loves suitcases now XDDD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 17, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Yeah. Our dog has anxiety too, but not as much since we took her on our last vacation. She loves suitcases now XDDD



We may try to travel with her, but first we need to get her used to little cages and whatnot below our feet on a plane xD Ugh she fraks so badly in confined areas ;_; Makes me sad she's only like 4 months we think We adopted her<3


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

-scoots over-
-looks left-
-looks right-
Bump huehue


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> We may try to travel with her, but first we need to get her used to little cages and whatnot below our feet on a plane xD Ugh she fraks so badly in confined areas ;_; Makes me sad she's only like 4 months we think We adopted her<3


Awww. We drove. God I couldnt imagine what my dog would do if we put her back in her cage and let her deal with turbulance XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 17, 2014)

Beary said:


> -scoots over-
> -looks left-
> -looks right-
> Bump huehue



Thank you, luff



> Awww. We drove. God I couldnt imagine what my dog would do if we put her back in her cage and let her deal with turbulance XD



Haha, OMG turbulance would terrify Aiko her Japanese name huhu xD She is a Min Pin at this point, we thought she might be part Dachshund haha xD But oh geez she is the cutest


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 17, 2014)

I will start these very soon, urgh had some iced frappe yummeh, will just start preparing to get these done, really looking forward to it


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 17, 2014)

Wooo found all the Free anime renders separately and all equally high quality from same person Definitely going to have fun now<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jimin said:


> Hai Hai I'm back and ready to request c:
> 
> *Render:* (x)
> *Stock:* If you would like to.
> ...



Will let you know when I get to yours huhu, having fun with my new special request stuff hehe Excited to do these too, alrady working on aries'<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 17, 2014)

Uwah, sorry for how long getting my GFX done is taking, I promise they will be done tonight Also trying to figure my light focals haha xD I want these pretty


----------



## Jimin (Aug 18, 2014)

Haha don't worry just take your time, getting that light focal is very tedious,  as long as you have fun with it, I'll wait


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

Jimin said:


> Haha don't worry just take your time, getting that light focal is very tedious,  as long as you have fun with it, I'll wait



No worries haha, I just figured how I wanted the first lighting focus to be Really getting to work now haha, I actually had some multitasking distractions earlier xD I am GFXing now<3


----------



## Droogie (Aug 18, 2014)

*Username:* Droogie
*Render:* cliiiick
*Stock:* Whatever you think looks good!
*Dimensions:* I actually don't know, but could you make it a circle?
*Avatar: * Yessss
*Tag only: * Does this mean signature? Because if so, then nope. 
*Text:* Nope
*Text: * None
*Special Request:* Could you make this just look flamboyant and fabulous? I honestly trust your judgment c: If possible, could you include his hand in the air and top of coat thing? If not, no worries ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

Droogie said:


> *Username:* Droogie
> *Render:* cliiiick
> *Stock:* Whatever you think looks good!
> *Dimensions:* I actually don't know, but could you make it a circle?
> ...



Oooo a unique request Yes I shall get to yours fairly soon hehe<3


----------



## Droogie (Aug 18, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oooo a unique request Yes I shall get to yours fairly soon hehe<3



Yaaaay thank you so much! <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

Droogie said:


> Yaaaay thank you so much! <3



You'e quite welcome I always enjoy new requests


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

Huhu, I am posting these very soon, please forgive my rather late posting of the lovely tags ;_;


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 18, 2014)

*Username:* J o s h
*Render:* I think its this? Sorry i have no idea. 



Spoiler: here











*Stock:* I dont mind!
*Dimensions:* 500 x 150
*Avatar: Y/N* N
*Tag only: Y/N* What does this mean ? Lol sorry im new to the whole GFX And stuff 
*Text: Y/N* Y
*Text: "type it here"* "What am I trying to hide? Everything."
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N* N


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

J o s h said:


> *Username:* J o s h
> *Render:* I think its this? Sorry i have no idea.
> 
> 
> ...



Whooo yay thanks for requesting The render will definitely work<3 And it simply means do you just want the signature and no avatar haha I will either get them before bed since I have only two, or finish asap tomorrow<3


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks, what timezone are you in, i think we are in different


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Thanks, what timezone are you in, i think we are in different



I am in PSt lol, almost 3 AM xD I am super excited to post the last two requests, got the go ahead from Miharu and WonderK so freaking amazed I feel awful I haven't gotten them up yet haha xD Ok sorry here they are so I don't merge the post lol:

@aries-



@Jimin-



Whoot gonna PM you both so sorry for the wait<3


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 18, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I am in PSt lol, almost 3 AM xD I am super excited to post the last two requests, got the go ahead from Miharu and WonderK so freaking amazed I feel awful I haven't gotten them up yet haha xD Ok sorry here they are so I don't merge the post lol:
> 
> @aries-
> 
> ...



I have to much love for these.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

J o s h said:


> I have to much love for these.



If you'd like you can change your request to special request Those are the ones I really focus on that type of imagery<3 And gosh thanks so very much


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 18, 2014)

I ont mind! i just has a softspot for gfx


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

J o s h said:


> I ont mind! i just has a softspot for gfx



Aww, I shall definitely make it look incredible


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

Getting the other requests done later today, really looking forward to them Need to sleep in a few minutes xD


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 18, 2014)

Have a nice sleep!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Have a nice sleep!



Thanks haha, these GFX keep me up wayyyyyyyy to early


----------



## Droogie (Aug 18, 2014)

If you see this before you start on my request, what's a special request? c:


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 18, 2014)

I belive its one that she will take more time to work on to make sure everything is perfect ^^


----------



## Droogie (Aug 18, 2014)

J o s h said:


> I belive its one that she will take more time to work on to make sure everything is perfect ^^



Ah thanks ^^


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 18, 2014)

Its Fine


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Username:* PokeCam420
*Render:* http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...t_render_by_naki_by_naki_sakurako-d6xnyxy.png
*Stock:* Anything that looks good 
*Dimensions:* 500 x 150
*Avatar: Y/N* No
*Tag only: Y/N* Yes
*Text: Y/N* No
*Text: *
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N* Yes please 

Thanks again Kairi!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> *Username:* PokeCam420
> *Render:* http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...t_render_by_naki_by_naki_sakurako-d6xnyxy.png
> *Stock:* Anything that looks good
> *Dimensions:* 500 x 150
> ...



Just got on haha need to wake up, whooo 3 requests Looking forward to making these great<3


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 18, 2014)

Will you make banners some day? D:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Will you make banners some day? D:



Haha we will see xD I want to first get down GFX


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok will update this post when I get the other two done haha, here is my unique circle GFX

@Droogie-














Hope you like it


----------



## Droogie (Aug 18, 2014)

SLIGEJESLJGLJALGAERGKHRKGJ YOU ARE FANTASTIC FANTASTIC FANTASTIC!!!! I MUST USE THIS NOW OMG OMG OMG <3 <3 <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

Droogie said:


> SLIGEJESLJGLJALGAERGKHRKGJ YOU ARE FANTASTIC FANTASTIC FANTASTIC!!!! I MUST USE THIS NOW OMG OMG OMG <3 <3 <3



Haha really glad you love it<3


----------



## Jimin (Aug 19, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I am in PSt lol, almost 3 AM xD I am super excited to post the last two requests, got the go ahead from Miharu and WonderK so freaking amazed I feel awful I haven't gotten them up yet haha xD Ok sorry here they are so I don't merge the post lol:
> 
> @aries-
> 
> ...



Wow these are just simply amazing!!! ^_^ Thanks for creating my siggy & sorry for this being late.   <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 19, 2014)

Jimin said:


> Wow these are just simply amazing!!! ^_^ Thanks for creating my siggy & sorry for this being late.   <3



Uwah thanks so much And no worries haha<3 Really glad you like it<3

Edit- working on my last one, Josh's is finished will put it up w/ my other last request yay


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 19, 2014)

Here we are :

@J o s h-



@PokeCam420-



Hope you both like them Will PM you two<3 Ah and if you'd like any changes feel free to let me know


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

I LOVE IT ! Thank you so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is the 3 days from the request, or when to recive?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 19, 2014)

J o s h said:


> I LOVE IT ! Thank you so much!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Is the 3 days from the request, or when to recive?



You're totally welcome And it is the wait time for the next request<3


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

So say i requested on the 24th
Recived on the 26th
Waited a day
Could i now request on the 28th ? or would it be the 27th?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 19, 2014)

J o s h said:


> So say i requested on the 24th
> Recived on the 26th
> Waited a day
> Could i now request on the 28th ? or would it be the 27th?



Aha I should clarify xD if you get one on the 24th, you can request again on the 27th


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

Okay Thank you!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 19, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Okay Thank you!



You're welcome<3


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Here we are :
> 
> @J o s h-
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT TYSM GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 19, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> I LOVE IT TYSM GOOD NIGHT!



HAHA thanks so much, glad you love it<3 Sleep well<3


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Username: Fuzzling
Render: Midna! c:
Stock: You can choose. ^3^
Dimensions: 130 x 130
Avatar: Yes
Tag only: ( What does this mean? .3. )
Text: No
Text: N/A
Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth): Yes


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Ah, I'm baaaaaack! Hope you're holding up okay!

*Username:* Sparkanine
*Render:* Will this work, or is it too dark?
*Stock:* Ahh, I'm horrible at finding stocks! Is it fine if you pick?
*Dimensions:* 400x150
*Avatar:* No, thanks.
*Tag only:* Yes please!
*Text:* Yes
*Text:* "You seem delicious..."
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):* Sure!

Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

omg big fan of your work o3o

*Username:* Swiftstream
*Render:* x
*Stock:* Could you find one for me?
*Dimensions:* 150 x 100
*Avatar: Y/N* Yes
*Tag only: Y/N* Uhh.. What?
*Text: Y/N*No thanks.
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Username: Fuzzling
> Render: Midna! c:
> Stock: You can choose. ^3^
> Dimensions: 130 x 130
> ...



Uwahhh three pending requests yay<3 Will do these this evening really excited haha<(^_^

Note-Going to change Tag only to Sig only lol xD


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Ah, I'm baaaaaack! Hope you're holding up okay!
> 
> *Username:* Sparkanine
> *Render:* Will this work, or is it too dark?
> ...



Ah, sorry. Changed the text I would want :<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Ah, sorry. Changed the text I would want :<



Yay, awesome thanks for the update, Tiff


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Mayor Jessica (Aug 20, 2014)

I think I said this before, cute ^_^ I'll edit this later so I can order


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 20, 2014)

Mayor Jessica said:


> I think I said this before, cute ^_^ I'll edit this later so I can order



Thanks so much huhu


----------



## Yookey (Aug 20, 2014)

I soo love your GFX <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 20, 2014)

Here are the latest finished requests<3:



@Fuzzling-



@Sparkanine-



@Swiftstream-



Hope you like them, will update if anyone would like changes<3


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 20, 2014)

(Sorry if any of these are incorrect in any way... I'm not familiar with these terms, lol :3 ) 



Spoiler: Render









 Is this alright?


*Stock:* *Confused* ... 1? D:
*Dimensions:* Normal signature size ^_^
*Avatar:* No c:
*Text:* Yes
*Text *Type it here*: * "In a world where I once existed, time's path is no longer certain..."


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 20, 2014)

KalelACNL said:


> (Sorry if any of these are incorrect in any way... I'm not familiar with these terms, lol :3 )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need an image with no background If you can find the same character or let me know who she is I can find a transparent render

Also I can just pick a dimension for you I shall PM you just in case<3


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 20, 2014)

Gah D: I'll maybe try to erase the background or find another one ;-; 

I just need a anime character with blue hair and like a blue theme xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 20, 2014)

KalelACNL said:


> Gah D: I'll maybe try to erase the background or find another one ;-;
> 
> I just need a anime character with blue hair and like a blue theme xD



Would it be alright if I found one? I promise to find a really pretty one<3

Note- It's just that rendering characters is harder than erasing the BG.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 20, 2014)

Found it :3 (Wow that was fast lol)
Is it okay? Since there's a logo on it [/color]


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 20, 2014)

KalelACNL said:


> Found it :3 (Wow that was fast lol)
> Is it okay? Since there's a logo on it [/color]



Perfect thank you


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 20, 2014)

Yay! c: And thank you!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 20, 2014)

KalelACNL said:


> Yay! c: And thank you!



Ok so that has a white background, my friend is going to render it for me, so I shall let you know when it is finished<3


----------



## nard (Aug 20, 2014)

^3^ Just got back on to this! It's amazing, thank you.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 20, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ^3^ Just got back on to this! It's amazing, thank you.



So glad you love it<3 You're quite welcome


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> @Sparkanine-


Thank you, Sasha! It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Thank you, Sasha! It looks gorgeous!



Yay glad you like it, Tiff Also random note, finally played cards against humanity hahaha xD wanna do that more


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 20, 2014)

*Username:* Jo s h
*Render:*


Spoiler: Here










*Stock:*


Spoiler: here










*Dimensions:* 500 x 150
*Avatar: Y/N* N
*Sig only: Y/N* Y
*Text: Y/N* Y
*Text: "type it here"* Of course you can have some Candy!
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N* Y
Can i also get a little blood splatter, im trying to get a halloween stash


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 20, 2014)

J o s h said:


> *Username:* Jo s h
> *Render:*
> 
> 
> ...



The render is fine, but the stock is watermarked and I could get sued ;_; Can you find a free image by chance? I try to stay away from deviantart and any stock sites as they are capable of lawsuits Dx Or I can find a suitable creepy background? 

Otherwise I can definitely get this later today with my other requests<3


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 20, 2014)

Can you find it? :O I wouldnt like you to be sued


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 20, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Can you find it? :O I wouldnt like you to be sued



Certainly I shall find a very well matched one<3 Going to bed in a few minutes, will get all requests up later this evening


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay glad you like it, Tiff Also random note, finally played cards against humanity hahaha xD wanna do that more



Haha, it's fun, right?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Haha, it's fun, right?



OMG YES xD I haven't laughed that hard in a while, I wish you could Skype ;_; it was me, Yookey, WonderK and our new friend David haha xD Freaking hilarious xD

I may only play if other Skypers want to, much funnier with people you've met huhu


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG YES xD I haven't laughed that hard in a while, I wish you could Skype ;_; it was me, Yookey, WonderK and our new friend David haha xD Freaking hilarious xD
> 
> I may only play if other Skypers want to, much funnier with people you've met huhu



*poke* hehehehehee
okay okay I'm too young anyways -shuffles away-


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG YES xD I haven't laughed that hard in a while, I wish you could Skype ;_; it was me, Yookey, WonderK and our new friend David haha xD Freaking hilarious xD
> 
> I may only play if other Skypers want to, much funnier with people you've met huhu



UGHH I need Skype. I would like to play with you one day.
Curse you, old computer.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> UGHH I need Skype. I would like to play with you one day.
> Curse you, old computer.



I have been corrupted by the intent to be able to play cards vs humanity
at 12
WHAT IS MY LIFE


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> I have been corrupted by the intent to be able to play cards vs humanity
> at 12
> WHAT IS MY LIFE



To spare you, it's full of....innapropriate things for a twelve year old.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 20, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ok so that has a white background, my friend is going to render it for me, so I shall let you know when it is finished<3



Thank you so much c: You make lovely GFX's <333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> UGHH I need Skype. I would like to play with you one day.
> Curse you, old computer.



Hahaha, I would love more people; yess! Definitely get a new computer sometime




> Thank you so much c: You make lovely GFX's <333



Aww you are very welcome, yours is finished but I shall post it with the others<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Mayor Jessica (Aug 21, 2014)

*Username:* Mayor Jessica
*Render:*


Spoiler: ref










 sorry for it being so bad it was hard to fine this but i can find a better one is needed
*Stock:*


Spoiler: backgrounds













 feel free to choose which 
*Dimensions:* uhm idk as small as you can go without squicshing it? sorry i really dont know xD
*Avatar: Y/N* N
*Sig only: Y/N* Y
*Text: Y/N* Y
*Text: "type it here"* Never lose no matter how lonely or sad you are, Aoba
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N* Could u do light streaks (in a color close to the backgrounds like orangy-yellow)?


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 21, 2014)

Free bump ~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 21, 2014)

KalelACNL said:


> Free bump ~



Sorry about the wait, I am finishing a GFX and will post yours very shortly


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 21, 2014)

Yay! I'm so excited *^_^*


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 21, 2014)

up


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 21, 2014)

I apologize, I shall post the finished requests later this evening, I am beyond exhausted. I also had to get the final GFX just right


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 21, 2014)

Here we are ;_; I am so sorry haha, I have been Skyping recently xD

@KalelACNL-



I hope you like it Any changes, let me know


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 21, 2014)

AHHHH I LOVE IT SO MUCH <3
Thank you thank you thank you! c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 21, 2014)

KalelACNL said:


> AHHHH I LOVE IT SO MUCH <3
> Thank you thank you thank you! c:



Huhu, I am sooooooooo glad you love it You are incredibly welcome<3<(^_^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 21, 2014)

Yay finished with last request<3

@Mayor Jessica-



Hope you like it, let me know if you'd any changes<3


----------



## Mayor Jessica (Aug 21, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay finished with last request<3
> 
> @Mayor Jessica-
> 
> ...


ahh its awesome thank you so much! (im planning on collecting a bunch of graphics for a project :3)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 21, 2014)

Mayor Jessica said:


> ahh its awesome thank you so much! (im planning on collecting a bunch of graphics for a project :3)



You are super welcome<3 Please make sure to credit me Here is Josh's updated GFX.

@J o s h-



Hope you like it, let me know if you want any changes


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2014)

*






A Bump for Sasha <3*​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Miharu said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Lovely  Still need to make a Bump banner huhu<3


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi c: May I request another one? I'm not quite sure how many days it's been since I requested the first one 3 days ago and got it 2 days ago ^.^ I'll go ahead and fill it out so you can make it when you're ready if you do <3 

*Username:* KalelACNL


Spoiler: Render








I hope this is okay ^_^ If you need a different one, the character is Fetch from Infamous Second Son ~


*Stock:* 1
*Dimensions:* The same as the previous, if you can c:
*Avatar: Y/N* No
*Sig only: Y/N* Yes
*Text: Y/N* Yes
*Text: * "The closer you get to the light, the greater your shadow becomes".

Now to figure out how to keep both GFXs at the same time xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 23, 2014)

KalelACNL said:


> Hi c: May I request another one? I'm not quite sure how many days it's been since I requested the first one 3 days ago and got it 2 days ago ^.^ I'll go ahead and fill it out so you can make it when you're ready if you do <3
> 
> *Username:* KalelACNL
> 
> ...



Aww yay huhu<3 Will get on this today


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump<3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2014)

Great job! It looks great! <:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 24, 2014)

Miharu said:


> Great job! It looks great! <:



Thanks so much


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump ~


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Beep.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 24, 2014)

I am nearly finished, going to fix the render a little soon as it was blurred, but overall it is looking great


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 25, 2014)

Yayyy much excite ^_^


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 25, 2014)

Bump c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 25, 2014)

KalelACNL said:


> Bump c:



Oh gosh I am so slow Dx I have been distracted by my japanese dating game lol I shall get it asap tomorrow<3 Ugh whyyy game, why do you get me addicted xD


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 25, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh gosh I am so slow Dx I have been distracted by my japanese dating game lol I shall get it asap tomorrow<3 Ugh whyyy game, why do you get me addicted xD



 No problem c:


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Psst, Sasha. Some of the images on the OP are broken ;-;

In the meantime, I'll leave a request.

*Username:* Sparkanine
*Render:* [x]
*Stock:* Ickkk I can't find one. ;(
*Dimensions:* 400x130
*Avatar: Y/N
Sig only: Y/N
Text: Y/N (I really like how you handle text)
Text: "Never be sorry for your little time. It's not when you get there, it's always the climb."
Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N

Thanks!*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 25, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Psst, Sasha. Some of the images on the OP are broken ;-;
> 
> In the meantime, I'll leave a request.
> 
> ...


*

That jpg is white on the background Dx Are there others of her, Tiff? Will definitely finish said fix and get to your this early-late evening*


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh noooooooo. That was the only decent one I can find! I don't know if there is more, sorry! If it would help, the character's name is Red and she's from a game called "Transistor". If not, I can re-do the request with an entirely different render.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 25, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Oh noooooooo. That was the only decent one I can find! I don't know if there is more, sorry! If it would help, the character's name is Red and she's from a game called "Transistor". If not, I can re-do the request with an entirely different render.



I shall look now I will let you know, Tiff

Hmm yeah ;_; I can't find one either when googling Dx Could you get another transparent one pretty please?


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I shall look now I will let you know, Tiff
> 
> Hmm yeah ;_; I can't find one either when googling Dx Could you get another transparent one pretty please?



I can make it transparent for ya when I get on the computer. ;3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 25, 2014)

Beary said:


> I can make it transparent for ya when I get on the computer. ;3



Oooo that would be great Thanks, Maddy<3


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

Hope this is a bit better to work with.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Beary said:


> I can make it transparent for ya when I get on the computer. ;3





Beary said:


> Hope this is a bit better to work with.



Thank you so much! C:
I hope you received my little tip :3


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Thank you so much! C:
> I hope you received my little tip :3



Yep, thank you! I was so confused when I got it I was like

Wat did I duuuuuu ;__;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 25, 2014)

Beary said:


> Yep, thank you! I was so confused when I got it I was like
> 
> Wat did I duuuuuu ;__;



Woooo thanks


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh gosh finally<3 I shall get to Tiff's by tomorrow if not tonight

@KalelACNL-




Hope you like it


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you so much!!! I love it!!! <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 26, 2014)

KalelACNL said:


> Thank you so much!!! I love it!!! <3



Yay glad you do


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 27, 2014)

May be taking a break soon, feeling less inspired and motivated xD I shall still be lurking TBT tho' And chatting huhu<3 Will finish Tiff's tonight


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> May be taking a break soon, feeling less inspired and motivated xD I shall still be lurking TBT tho' And chatting huhu<3 Will finish Tiff's tonight


Take as much time as you need! I dont wanna bother you :S


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Take as much time as you need! I dont wanna bother you :S



I will either get it tonight or tomorrow my vision is doing weird things haha, but it shall be done Tiff


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 28, 2014)

Haha doing it tonight, I feel better after having overslept xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 28, 2014)

Yay may not take a break haha xD here is Tiff's

@Sparkanine-



Let me know if you'd like any changes I can also mess w/ the text if you don't like it

Here is my other variation, haha sorry, Tiff xD I wasn't satisfied xD:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 28, 2014)

Bump<3


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay may not take a break haha xD here is Tiff's
> 
> @Sparkanine-
> 
> ...


Ah they're both so pretty! Thank you so much! I really like how you work with text! I might cycle them both. I can't decide :V Thanks again!


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry if I'm annoying you with requests, I just love your artwork :c I saw you may be taking a break, so feel free to make this whenever you can. I will be sending yet another a TBT gift for all your hard work <3 

*Username:* Kalel Kitten {_I didn't copy I promise omg_}


Spoiler: Render








_  {If this doesn't work, the character is Rhyme from The World Ends With You} _


* Stock:* 1
*Dimensions:* Like the others <3
*Avatar:* No
*Sig Only:* Yes
*Text Y/N:* Yes
*Text:* "I'll be okay, I promise."

Your GFX's are just so beautiful ughh


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 28, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> Sorry if I'm annoying you with requests, I just love your artwork :c I saw you may be taking a break, so feel free to make this whenever you can. I will be sending yet another a TBT gift for all your hard work <3
> 
> *Username:* Kalel Kitten {_I didn't copy I promise omg_}
> 
> ...



Aww haha it's perfectly fine, Luff


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 29, 2014)

Yay here we are:

@Kalel Kitten-



Hope you like it You can let me know if you'd like changes


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh my gosh thank you so much <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 29, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> Oh my gosh thank you so much <3



You're quite welcome<3<(^_^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 29, 2014)

Bump<3


----------



## London (Aug 29, 2014)

Ooh I love the shop redesign, girl! The style is beautiful!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 30, 2014)

London said:


> Ooh I love the shop redesign, girl! The style is beautiful!



Late reply haha Thanks so much, I got help from Miharu huhu


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 1, 2014)

Bump because I feel like doing more xD


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Username:* PokeCam420
*Render:* http://media.tumblr.com/9e6eb6e7d9bea7b6fe214bc535651a53/tumblr_inline_n85p1gctQ41rcw3rj.png
*Stock:* no preference. Maybe a factory?
*Dimensions:* 500x150
*Avatar: Y/N* No
*Sig only: Y/N* Yes
*Text: Y/N* Yes
*Text: "type it here"* Sonia-san is lyfe
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N* Yes please


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 1, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> *Username:* PokeCam420
> *Render:* http://media.tumblr.com/9e6eb6e7d9bea7b6fe214bc535651a53/tumblr_inline_n85p1gctQ41rcw3rj.png
> *Stock:* no preference. Maybe a factory?
> *Dimensions:* 500x150
> ...



Yay gonna have fun with this


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Yay this really was fun, hope you like it-

@PokeCam420-










Whoops forgot the shadow haha, one sec xD You can pick one or both


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 2, 2014)

It's great! Next time I am on my computer I will add it to the rotation


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 3, 2014)

Bump>>Still working on my bump banner xD Also need to update my theme in 1-2 weeks ;_;


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 3, 2014)

*Username:* Why you want something that you can read? ._. Gregriii
*Render:*http://th03.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2013/253/9/e/dangan_ronpa_png_by_bloomsama-d6lskr4.png
*Stock:*Idk, choose one, she's a detective... soo...
*Dimensions:* Normal?
*Avatar: Y/N* No 
*Sig only: Y/N* Yes
*Text: Y/N* Ultimate Detective
*Text: "type it here"* Ultimate Detective
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N* Whatever fits


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 3, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> *Username:* Why you want something that you can read? ._. Gregriii
> *Render:*http://th03.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2013/253/9/e/dangan_ronpa_png_by_bloomsama-d6lskr4.png
> *Stock:*Idk, choose one, she's a detective... soo...
> *Dimensions:* Normal?
> ...



Ah I like to get the username to paste when I am done with the finished tag And what width/height would you like (i.e.-dimensions)?

As soon as I get the size I shall start<3


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 3, 2014)

I think its 500x150?


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello again ^_^ I hope it's okay I keep requesting GFX's - If it's not, just let me know ^^ I sent TBT either way because you work so hard ~

*Username:* Kalel Kitten


Spoiler: Render










*Stock:* N/A
*Dimensions:* 500 x 150
*Avatar: Y/N* No
*Sig only: Y/N* Yes
*Text: *"I'll give you all I have and nothing less, I promise"


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 3, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> Hello again ^_^ I hope it's okay I keep requesting GFX's - If it's not, just let me know ^^ I sent TBT either way because you work so hard ~
> 
> *Username:* Kalel Kitten
> 
> ...



I shall get these two later tonight I shall need the link to the image luff, I can't see the transparency, I shall PM quickly


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 3, 2014)

Will get to Gregrii's in a moment and just also waiting on Kalel


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 4, 2014)

*Username:* BellGreen
*Render:* (x)
*Stock:* You can choose
*Dimensions:* 500 x 200
*Avatar: Y/N* N
*Sig only: Y/N* Y
*Text: Y/N* Y
*Text: "Love Live"* 
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N* Y - I'd like music notes put anywhere on the tag, and I prefer red/golden colors, but feel free to use any colors you'd like. Thanks!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2014)

BellGreen said:


> *Username:* BellGreen
> *Render:* (x)
> *Stock:* You can choose
> *Dimensions:* 500 x 200
> ...



Will start yours very soon, going to put yours up with Gregrii's so I do not have a post merge xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2014)

Here they are, love how they came out<3:

@Gregrii-



@BellGreen-



Hope you both like them, let me know if you'd like changes<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok updated Gregrii's, not doing more tonight.

@Gregrii-



Finally all purple.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 4, 2014)

TYVM!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> TYVM!!!



You're welcome


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2014)

Bump<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry for the wait

@Kalel Kitten-



If you'd like anything changed please let me know


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you so muchh <33


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> Thank you so muchh <33



You're very welcome


----------



## nard (Sep 5, 2014)

*Username:* Fuzzling 
*Render:* Here!
*Stock:* And here!
*Dimensions:* 98 x 100
*Avatar: Y/N* Yes
*Sig only: Y/N* No
*Text: Y/N* No
*Text: "type it here"* N/A
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N* Yes
*Extra Details(i.e. colors, font type etc.):* None c:


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Username:* PokeCam420
*Render:* r
*Stock:* maybe an island?
*Dimensions:* 500x150
*Avatar: Y/N* No
*Sig only: Y/N* Yes
*Text: Y/N* Yep
*Text: "type it here"* The "traitor" here to save everyone, written in bloody effects, please
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N* Yes please
*Extra Details(i.e. colors, font type etc.):* Red, pale Pinks. thank you so much!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 6, 2014)

Sorry for the wait on requests I will get to them by tomorrow, dealing with jaw pain and some stress Dx


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Sorry for the wait on requests I will get to them by tomorrow, dealing with jaw pain and some stress Dx


I sowwy! Feew Bettew! #babyvoicesforthewin


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 6, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> I sowwy! Feew Bettew! #babyvoicesforthewin



Aww it's ok I am feeling a bit better today hehe


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 8, 2014)

Ugh sorry about the wait ;_; My mouth hasn't been feeling well xD But I feel well enough to get them done today


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 8, 2014)

http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130703080651/danganronpa/images/8/86/Nanami_(11).png this one better?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 8, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130703080651/danganronpa/images/8/86/Nanami_(11).png this one better?



Yuss, thank you

Finished both avatar and tag, need to wait until stupid imageshack lets me log in >_<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 9, 2014)

Here are the last two

@Fuzzling-




@PokeCam420-



I can add shadow tomorrow, forgot it Dx


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Here are the last two
> 
> @Fuzzling-
> 
> ...


I really like it! But why does it say Wicked Style above the rest of it? XD Not a big deal, as it looks nice, but just wondering


----------



## Axeler137 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey girl, I just wanted to stop by and say that I'm really encouraged by the growth of your GFX art and you have done some really awesome work! Just wanted to say that! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 9, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> I really like it! But why does it say Wicked Style above the rest of it? XD Not a big deal, as it looks nice, but just wondering



Haha I shall remove it tomorrow xD I was trying to see if some font brushes would work with it I also need to add the shadow lol.



> Hey girl, I just wanted to stop by and say that I'm really encouraged by the growth of your GFX art and you have done some really awesome work! Just wanted to say that! Keep up the great work!



Thanks so much I will definitely keep it up<3<(^_^


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 9, 2014)

You dont have to remove it XD It looks perfectly fine. I was just asking XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 14, 2014)

Will get back to GFX some time this next week and will be working on style examples


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 16, 2014)

Back to GFX, working on the revamp


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 17, 2014)

Finished revamp, added styles to pick from


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 18, 2014)

*Username:* Kalel Kitten


Spoiler: Render



The render here, if you can ~
http://xxtremorxx.deviantart.com/art/Lana-1-Hyrule-Warriors-Render-465488977


*Stock:* None
*Size:* 500 x 150
*Style (if mixed pick two):* Special Effects
*Avatar: Y/N* No 
*Sig only: Y/N* Yes
*Text: Y/N* Yes
*Text: *"Lana"
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N* N
*Extra Details(i.e. colors, font type etc.):* Blue


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 18, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> *Username:* Kalel Kitten
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Render
> ...



Yay<3 will get to this sometime today, just woke up xD


----------



## Axeler137 (Sep 18, 2014)

Did you do the menu thingys????? So goood.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 18, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Did you do the menu thingys????? So goood.



Yes I did Thanks so much<3


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 18, 2014)

ohmygosh ALL THE UMINEKO. I might as well put in an Umineko request then.

*Username:* Kazunari
*Render:* Clicky!
*Stock:* Don't have one in particular - I'll leave it up to you!
*Size:* 500x150
*Style (if mixed pick two):* Special Effects!
*Avatar: Y/N* Nope
*Sig only: Y/N* Yep!
*Text: Y/N* Yes~
*Text: "type it here"* "Kazunari" If you can, in a smaller sized font: "I am the zero on your roulette!" If not, it's fine! c:
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N* Hmm... nope!
*Extra Details(i.e. colors, font type etc.):* Red and black please? c:

Thank you so much in advance~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 18, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> ohmygosh ALL THE UMINEKO. I might as well put in an Umineko request then.
> 
> *Username:* Kazunari
> *Render:* Clicky!
> ...



Yay, finished with Kalel's will get to yours in just a moment

Will also post both in 30 minutes so there is no post merge xD

Update- will be getting all requests done within the evening and posting together


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 18, 2014)

*Username:* BirdsAreCoolYo
*Render:*


Spoiler:  render here











*Stock:* You choose
*Size:* Standard
*Style (if mixed pick two):* Special effects
*Avatar: Y/N* No
*Sig only: Y/N* Yes
*Text: Y/N* Yes 
*Text:" Type it here" *Fine feathers make fine birds
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N* NO
*Extra Details(i.e. colors, font type etc.):* Shades of greens.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 18, 2014)

@Kalel Kitten-



@Kazunari-



@BirdsAreCoolYo-



Hope you all like them


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 18, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> @Kalel Kitten-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was fast! It's cool... like birds.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 18, 2014)

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> That was fast! It's cool... like birds.



I struggled with the bird one xD I hope it turned out well haha


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 19, 2014)

*screams* THANK YOU SO MUCH! You're so talented it's amazing ^.^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 19, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> *screams* THANK YOU SO MUCH! You're so talented it's amazing ^.^



D'awwww Thanks so much and you're super welcome


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh gosh it's awesome. Thank you so much. c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 19, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Oh gosh it's awesome. Thank you so much. c:



Glad you like it And you're quite welcome<3


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 19, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Glad you like it And you're quite welcome<3



Thanks again~ >w<
Also - super happy to finally find another Umineko fan! We should talk Umineko, eheh. owo


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 19, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Thanks again~ >w<
> Also - super happy to finally find another Umineko fan! We should talk Umineko, eheh. owo



You're super welcome<(^_^

And true, it's great to find others into the umineko/higurashi franchise<3 We should definitely chat more I still need to play the game to finish the story though >_<


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 20, 2014)

*Username:* J o s h
*Render:*


Spoiler










*Stock:* Wing it 
*Size:* 500 x 150
*Style (if mixed pick two):* Splatter.
*Avatar: Y/N* Y
*Sig only: Y/N* Y
*Text: Y/N* Y
*Text: "type it here"* Happy HALLOWEEN
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N*N
*Extra Details(i.e. colors, font type etc.):* Can you make it look creepy, Thanks


----------



## Aradai (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello Sasha! I adore the new revamp, it looks awesome! Welp, time to order!

*Username:* Sparkanine
*Render:* Will this work?
*Stock:* Sorry, can you pick? :S
*Size:* 400x150
*Style (if mixed pick two):* Splatter! 
*Avatar:* Y/*N*
*Sig only: Y*/N
*Text:* Y/*N*
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):* Y/*N*
*Extra Details(i.e. colors, font type etc.):* Can it have blues and anything that would look best? Thanks again!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Hello Sasha! I adore the new revamp, it looks awesome! Welp, time to order!
> 
> *Username:* Sparkanine
> *Render:* Will this work?
> ...



Will get these today, also PM'd you Josh about getting a different render


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey Kairi! Are you any good with liquified effects?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 20, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Hey Kairi! Are you any good with liquified effects?



Oh gosh, not quite yet xD I need to do some study-up if I want to master those


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh gosh, not quite yet xD I need to do some study-up if I want to master those


Okey. Well I'll still order in a couple of seconds XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 20, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Okey. Well I'll still order in a couple of seconds XD



I shall work on it lol xD And yay looking forward to it


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 20, 2014)

Here is one finished

@Sparkanine-


----------



## Aradai (Sep 20, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Here is one finished
> 
> @Sparkanine-


Ah, thank you! Sent a little tip~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Ah, thank you! Sent a little tip~



Aww thanks so much, Tiff


----------



## Aradai (Sep 20, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Aww thanks so much, Tiff


No, thank you! I'm in a give-y mood today, aha.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> No, thank you! I'm in a give-y mood today, aha.



Aww you're welcome<3 I have also been in a motivated mood this evening


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Username:* PokeCa420
*Render:* http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/246/5/6/ibuki_mioda_2_by_nunnallyrey-d6kwqva.png
*Stock:* Anything. Maybe like a concert stage
*Size:* 500x150
*Style (if mixed pick two):* Would Bokeh and Special Effects be alright?
*Avatar: Y/N* Yes
*Sig only: Y/N* Yes
*Text: Y/N* Only on the sig
*Text: "type it here"* "Oink Oink Oink Oink! That means hello handsome in Pig!"
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N* Yes Please 
*Extra Details(i.e. colors, font type etc.):Could you do colors that kind of coincide with her character and a bubbly nature?*


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Free Bump for Kitten


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 22, 2014)

A Little Up for kitten


----------



## Axeler137 (Sep 25, 2014)

A bump with an order ;3

*Username:* Axeler
*Render:* Here. 
*Stock:* Up to you. Let me know if you need one. 
*Size:* 500x150
*Style (if mixed pick two):* Special Effects
*Avatar: Y/N* N
*Sig only: Y/N* Y
*Text: Y/N* Y
*Text: "type it here"* "I will bury the world in ice."
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N* Totally up to you.
*Extra Details(i.e. colors, font type etc.):* Enjoy!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry for the slowness feeling very unmotivated lately as I haven't been making TBT like I used to ;_; Very saddened regarding my marketplace shop as I feel as I have hated designs xD So may go very slow to get these done ;_;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 29, 2014)

Going to finish current requests this week and will break a little to work on some of my own


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Going to finish current requests this week and will break a little to work on some of my own


Okey! Thanks Kairi you are awesome


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 1, 2014)

*Username:* Gregriii
*Render:* http://i.imgur.com/irKZSs6.png
*Stock:* http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...zbears-pizza/images/7/76/WestHallNoCamera.png
*Size:* As big as it can be
*Style (if mixed pick two):* Splatter + Special?
*Avatar: Y/N* 
*Sig only: Y/N* Yes.
*Text: Y/N* Yes.
*Text: "type it here"* Foxy's coming coming  coming...
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N*
*Extra Details(i.e. colors, font type etc.):* Don't use the SKREEEEEEEEEEEEE! That it's on the pic, please.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 24, 2014)

Going to be doing these again, but tips will be very, very HIGHLY appreciated as I have not been making much TBT lately, will also be possibly moving GFX Banners into this thread for 300 TBT each. Will be moving some stuff around.


----------



## asuka (Oct 26, 2014)

*Username:asuka*
*Render:here*
*Stock:you can choose one!*
*Size:500x175*
*Style (if mixed pick two): special effects*
*Avatar: Y/N*
*Sig only: Y/N(both sig and avi would be gr8 c*
*Text: Y/N*
*Text: "don't come near me".."all you ever do is hurt me"*
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth):Y/N*
*Extra Details(i.e. colors, font type etc.): would prefer the colors to be dark,and reddish. c:*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 26, 2014)

asuka said:


> *Username:asuka*
> *Render:here*
> *Stock:you can choose one!*
> *Size:500x175*
> ...



Will get to yours and the rest I haven't finished this week sometime


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 27, 2014)

Starting from now on anything at sizes 600x250-715x250 are going to be priced, any standard under 600x250 will be free, needing new ways to make bells. Please when making an order be specific with sizes or I shall do a standard 500x150 or so. Also no requests until I catch up please unless it's a paid request in which case those take priority.


----------



## asuka (Oct 27, 2014)

thank you c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 28, 2014)

asuka said:


> thank you c:



You're welcome<(^_^)>Getting the rest done sometime tomorrow evening


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 29, 2014)

So I have gotten a few finished, will be gunning them this week so I can get new requests, again tips are super-duper appreciated yet not obligatory

Also meanwhile getting my Graphics Shop revamped/updated so may go between the two, hope nobody is being impatient


----------



## Isabella (Oct 31, 2014)

I absolutely love your gfx, I might request one in the near future.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 31, 2014)

Isabella said:


> I absolutely love your gfx, I might request one in the near future.



Aww thanks so much


----------



## Mario. (Nov 1, 2014)

Username: Mario.
Render:http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2...__sword_art_online_ii_by_nio_nyan-d7xne1a.png
Stock: Choose
Size: Standard
Style: Special Effects
Avatar: Y/N No
Sig only: Y/N Yes
Text: Y/N Yes 
Text:" Type it here" Sinon


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 1, 2014)

Mario. said:


> Username: Mario.
> Render:http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2...__sword_art_online_ii_by_nio_nyan-d7xne1a.png
> Stock: Choose
> Size: Standard
> ...



Going to finish up tonight and the rest of the week with new/old requests


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 1, 2014)

Here are the ones I have finished<3:

Axeler--





PokeCam420--


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 1, 2014)

Also people consider ordering banners ;_; So broke Dx Also going to redo Axeler's because I felt like I improved upon my special effects xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 2, 2014)

Finished redoing Axeler's GFX<3 Here are the rest<3:

Gregrii (special one due to size--makin' it free <; )--




asuka--









Mario.--




Whew, these were fun<3


----------



## Mario. (Nov 2, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Finished redoing Axeler's GFX<3 Here are the rest<3:
> 
> Gregrii (special one due to size--makin' it free <; )--
> 
> ...



Wow i really like it thank you


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 2, 2014)

Mario. said:


> Wow i really like it thank you



Glad you do and you're welcome


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 2, 2014)

THAT'S SUGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOI I LOVE IT!! THANKS! 

(TBH I don't know many words to say thanks and to express how happy I am with that banner, but I'm really happy!)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 2, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> THAT'S SUGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOI I LOVE IT!! THANKS!
> 
> (TBH I don't know many words to say thanks and to express how happy I am with that banner, but I'm really happy!)



Glad you love it<3 You're quite welcome Ah and a late thanks to asuka for the tip<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 2, 2014)

Boomp<3


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot Kairi! I love it!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 2, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Thanks a lot Kairi! I love it!



You're quite welcome ;3 Glad you like it<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Updated my GFX Banner example, please consider purchasing one I can do Bump, Shop etc. Banners<3 anything 600xsomething is 200 TBT and 700+xsomething is 300 TBT<3 Also will update the examples Ah will also be updating the set for my shop sometime soon, I seem to not do it once a week xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Bump<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 4, 2014)

Nobody wants GFX lately O_O


----------



## Mario. (Nov 4, 2014)

Username: Mario.
Render:http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/358/7/b/naruto___hinata_render_by_vertify-d5p0d4c.png
Stock: Choose
Size: Standard
Style: Special Effects
Avatar: Y/N No
Sig only: Y/N Yes
Text: Y/N Yes
Text:" Type it here" Hinata


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 4, 2014)

Mario. said:


> Username: Mario.
> Render:http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/358/7/b/naruto___hinata_render_by_vertify-d5p0d4c.png
> Stock: Choose
> Size: Standard
> ...



Will get to it this evening


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 4, 2014)

Finished GFX<3:

Mario.--


----------



## Mario. (Nov 4, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Finished GFX<3:
> 
> Mario.--



I love it thank you


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 4, 2014)

Mario. said:


> I love it thank you



Glad you like it Here it is with some extra deth because I am a derp xD:




Feel free to use either


----------



## Mario. (Nov 5, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Glad you like it Here it is with some extra deth because I am a derp xD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooo the deth one is ok but i will stick to the special effect one i like it more


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 5, 2014)

Mario. said:


> Ooo the deth one is ok but i will stick to the special effect one i like it more



It's blurred in the background that's all; still special effects xD But sure thing, did it just in case


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 6, 2014)

your GFX work is beautiful uvu
*Username:* Twilight Sparkle
*Render:* click here
*Stock:* You can pick c:
*Size:* 500x150
*Style:* Special Effects
*Avatar:* No
*Sig only:* Yes
*Text:* Yes
*Text:* I just wanna eat cheese
*Extra Details(i.e. colors, font type etc.):* pick whatever works


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 6, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> your GFX work is beautiful uvu
> *Username:* Twilight Sparkle
> *Render:* click here
> *Stock:* You can pick c:
> ...



I shall probably get to this tomorrow GFXed out for the night xD But will get to you as soon as I wake up tomorrow

And thanks so much<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 6, 2014)

Getting to the last request


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 7, 2014)

GFX is finished<3

@Twilight Sparkle:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 7, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> GFX is finished<3
> 
> @Twilight Sparkle:


Thank you!, will add it into my Sig once I'm one my laptop.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 7, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Thank you!, will add it into my Sig once I'm one my laptop.



You're welcome Sounds good!


----------



## Mario. (Nov 8, 2014)

Username: Mario.
Render:http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-g2RrWw9DM...tKiQ/s1600/32888863+Asuna+ALO+Cute+Render.png
Stock: Choose
Size: Standard
Style: Special Effects
Avatar: Y/N No
Sig only: Y/N Yes
Text: Y/N Yes
Text:" Type it here" Asuna


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 8, 2014)

Mario. said:


> Username: Mario.
> Render:http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-g2RrWw9DM...tKiQ/s1600/32888863+Asuna+ALO+Cute+Render.png
> Stock: Choose
> Size: Standard
> ...



Will get to this very soon Playing Skyrim for a little bit, so addictive xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 2, 2014)

Might start doing free GFX again And updated styles hehe<3


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 13, 2014)

Your art is now amazing :O


----------



## Mario. (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice bump bunner


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 13, 2014)

> Your art is now amazing :O





> Nice bump bunner



Ahhhhh thanks both of you : D  feel so sad that I haven't gotten back to my shop yet 8'D Will have to get a little time during this month since I shall be very busy Jan. on : O


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 16, 2015)

Ok wow it's been what about 5 months, I think I want to open and revamp this place again ^^ I will probably take 2-3 requests before working on the entire revamp : ) That is if anyone even wants my stuff xD

So uhh here are my latest works as you can see in my sig too:



Spoiler



















Go ahead to the first people who see/want one to post a form from the front : ) Keep in mind these are experimental as well since I am working back into GFX again 8'D


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 16, 2015)

Boop anyone 8'D?


----------



## Susan (May 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## Irarina (May 24, 2015)

*Username: Iratina*
*Render:http://kuusou.hayalkarga.com/click/click.php?id=293*
*Stock:Not sure what is this?*
*Size (if banner either 600x250 or 715x250): None*
*Style (if mixed pick two): Bokeh and special effect*
*Banner only: N*
*Avatar: Y*
*Sig only: N*
*Text: N*
*Text: None*
*Special Request(i.e. shadow/lighting/depth): N*
*Extra Details(i.e. colors, font type etc.): Can you make it pretty pink? c:*
*Amount (for banners): None*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 24, 2015)

Ahhhhhhhh gonna need to request to close this thread lol 8'D I have a new shop and will be opening it again in 2-3 days<3 Going to also have to re-clarify some stuff haha.


----------



## Irarina (May 24, 2015)

Woops, so my order is taken or not? c: Let me know


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 24, 2015)

Irarina said:


> Woops, so my order is taken or not? c: Let me know



Go ahead and keep the order and I shall add it to my new shop which is like 2-3 pages back ;D

Go ahead and actually re-post on my new thread here : )----

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?290914-Kitten-s-GFX-Shop-%28%E2%89%A7%CF%89%E2%89%A6%29-Open-Not-taking-more-requests-temporarily!&p=4997660&viewfull=1#post4997660

I shall add you to the third slot^^


----------



## Irarina (May 24, 2015)

Thank you so much! I didn't realize you have new thread. Thanks again! I love you designs c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 24, 2015)

Irarina said:


> Thank you so much! I didn't realize you have new thread. Thanks again! I love you designs c:



Thanks so much<3 Shall get these done by today/tomorrow I hope just so much graphics I have to get done lol xD


----------

